# deadlifts and back workout advice pleae



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys, ive been going the gym now for about 3 years and tbh spent about a year doing everything wrong. i have only in the last few weeks started getting serious about back workouts, ive got a glass back so would shy away from back workouts if i could, but last week i went the gym with an old friend of mine who got me doing deadlifts. now i kniw some of you may sayhow can you go the gym for nearly 3 years and never have done a dead lift. haha. so im after advice from any of you deadlifters tips advice etc. i usualy go the gym 3 times a week, id like to go more but due to work and family (like us all) its hard for me to go anymore, so ive been doing it like this mon chest + bis wed shoulders + tris fri back + traps + legs (correct me if im doing thios wrong) thanks for any advice. rob


----------



## fbatchelor83 (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't say you are doing anything wrong mate. My own opinion however would be to swop your back workout to the weds and hit shoulders Friday with legs, both legs and back are big body parts and to get the best out of your workouts I would split the 2, also your traps get a double whammy . Hope this helps


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

fbatchelor83 said:


> I wouldn't say you are doing anything wrong mate. My own opinion however would be to swop your back workout to the weds and hit shoulders Friday with legs, both legs and back are big body parts and to get the best out of your workouts I would split the 2, also your traps get a double whammy . Hope this helps


That's great thanks for the advice


----------



## fbatchelor83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Pleasure mate, all the best with it


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

A workout not utilising squats or traps is not going to yield huge results it's the bits you can't see (your back) that you need to work and build strong this will help improve your results


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

rob warrington said:


> hi guys, ive been going the gym now for about 3 years and tbh spent about a year doing everything wrong. i have only in the last few weeks started getting serious about back workouts, ive got a glass back so would shy away from back workouts if i could, but last week i went the gym with an old friend of mine who got me doing deadlifts. now i kniw some of you may sayhow can you go the gym for nearly 3 years and never have done a dead lift. haha. so im after advice from any of you deadlifters tips advice etc. i usualy go the gym 3 times a week, id like to go more but due to work and family (like us all) its hard for me to go anymore, so ive been doing it like this mon chest + bis wed shoulders + tris fri back + traps + legs (correct me if im doing thios wrong) thanks for any advice. rob


I would do a simple 3x week powerlifting routine but do it with the rep range you wish, are you aware of this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

The deadlift is an amazing all round exercise, in 7 months ive gone from 90kg - 185kg for reps just following some very basic principles/routines :thumb:

If you suffer from back problems, make sure you do some basic dynamic stretches to increase/gain mobility before you even touch the weights :thumb:

Please post your complete workout :thumb:


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

It's difficult to offer advice because different things work for different people. Deadlifts are a hard exercise but will yield massive gains if done correctly. I don't like to do them anymore because my knees have given up, but I will urge you to warm up your biceps with light curls first, as the stretch a deadlift puts on them can tear them.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Really depends what ur goal is mate. Also alot of people dont realise how big a part ur diet has to play in it all. supplements as well. Muscles are made in the kitchen, not the gym as they say.  give us more details on ur goals and current diet and supplement routine. also, check out bodybuilding.com. its the detailing world of excersise.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I would do a simple 3x week power-lifting routine but do it with the rep range you wish, are you aware of this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868
> 
> The dead lift is an amazing all round exercise, in 7 months Ive gone from 90kg - 185kg for reps just following some very basic principles/routines :thumb:
> 
> ...


I'm a retired powerlifter but have to say from experience if you could only choose one exercise it would definitely be the dead lift, with good form you hit all the major muscle groups in one go, and the intensity of the exercise stimulates growth over the full body. I ended my competitive career with a 275kg deadlift and absolutely loved it! The key is to warm up properly, I used to do around 5-6 sets...10 reps 6 reps 4 reps 3 reps 1 rep then warm down for max you can do with whats left in the tank 

Been out of the gym for a while but still miss it, in fact this thread has got me thinking about getting back into it!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> I'm a retired powerlifter but have to say from experience if you could only choose one exercise it would definitely be the dead lift, with good form you hit all the major muscle groups in one go, and the intensity of the exercise stimulates growth over the full body. I ended my competitive career with a 275kg deadlift and absolutely loved it! The key is to warm up properly, I used to do around 5-6 sets...10 reps 6 reps 4 reps 3 reps 1 rep then warm down for max you can do with whats left in the tank
> 
> Been out of the gym for a while but still miss it, in fact this thread has got me thinking about getting back into it!!!


We would love to have you amongst our small group for advice/input on our powerlifting thread :thumb:, why havent you been on it yet Simon! :doublesho

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> We would love to have you amongst our small group for advice/input on our powerlifting thread :thumb:, why havent you been on it yet Simon! :doublesho
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


Just found this, my last comp...can't believe it's on the net


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one mate, so what ya waiting for go lift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil::devil:

And join us on the thread, its an ego free zone too which is always a bonus  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Just found this, my last comp...can't believe it's on the net


What is with the weird walking? And the guy at 2:43 whats going on with him he looks in pain?


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

just to say thanks for all your advice guys, beem away so not looked on the site. thanks again. rob


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

-Simon- said:


> Just found this, my last comp...can't believe it's on the net


cool...
the guy at 2.43 i thought was a mickeytake at first..!:doublesho
rgds stu


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> What is with the weird walking? And the guy at 2:43 whats going on with him he looks in pain?


:lol: The competition was under BAWLA rules which allowed supportive lifting suits, tbh they are bloody tight and uncomfortable, the bench shirts being the worst...anyway they severely restrict movement hence strange walks etc :lol: to give you an idea the bench shirts needed two guys to help you get them on!!!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

the indian guy ,singh i think? whats with the really wide stance? looks kinda awkward that way?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> :lol: The competition was under BAWLA rules which allowed supportive lifting suits, tbh they are bloody tight and uncomfortable, the bench shirts being the worst...anyway they severely restrict movement hence strange walks etc :lol:


is that the same as Geared lifting?

I lift with a Belt only. I dont compete though.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

sfstu said:


> the indian guy ,singh i think? whats with the really wide stance? looks kinda awkward that way?


Thats Sumo style :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Thats Sumo style :thumb:


Sure is...not for every one though...I aways prefered the standard stance, sumo puts a lot of work through the abductors...very good lifter though :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> is that the same as Geared lifting?
> 
> I lift with a Belt only. I dont compete though.


Not heard of geared but basically BAWLA or British Amateur Weightlifting Rules allowed some suits, the IPA allow much more..all lifters are drug tested so no gear

Only used the suits for competition but must admit did use knee wraps to protect the knees when squating..worth getting a pair Inzer were my favoured manufacturer or Metal of Finland...need to wrap the knees as tight as you can...

http://www.inzernet.com/

http://www.gometal.com/pages.php?gb=1&lang=EN


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Not heard of geared but basically BAWLA or British Amateur Weightlifting Rules allowed some suits, the IPA allow much more..all lifters are drug tested so no gear
> 
> Only used the suits for competition but must admit did use knee wraps to protect the knees when squating..worth getting a pair Inzer were my favoured manufacturer or Metal of Finland...need to wrap the knees as tight as you can...
> 
> ...


Im only aiming for 200kg for 5 reps & a 230kg single lift (Deadlift & Squat).

For 5 reps i'm currently on:
Deadlift: 185Kg, Squat 175Kg, do you think in need wraps for the final 15Kg-25Kg's?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Im only aiming for 200kg for 5 reps & a 230kg single lift (Deadlift & Squat).
> 
> For 5 reps i'm currently on:
> Deadlift: 185Kg, Squat 175Kg, do you think in need wraps for the final 15Kg-25Kg's?


These are respectable number btw what is your body weight?

You should expect to lift considerably more in the deadlift than the squat imo, I topped out with a 230kg squat and a PB of 275kg on the deadlift at 82.5kg bw. In terms of knee wraps I would have put them on from 160kg and tightened the wrap as I moved up weight wise. They will take time to get used to, they do need to be wrapped tight, they will leave their mark, if these things don't happen you won't get the full benefit.






What are you benching?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> These are respectable number btw what is your body weight?
> 
> You should expect to lift considerably more in the deadlift than the squat imo, I topped out with a 230kg squat and a PB of 275kg on the deadlift at 82.5kg bw. In terms of knee wraps I would have put them on from 160kg and tightened the wrap as I moved up weight wise. They will take time to get used to, they do need to be wrapped tight, they will leave their mark, if these things don't happen you won't get the full benefit.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, nearly at my goals too :thumb:

Nice vid :thumb:

Body weigth 108kg (5'10") :thumb: & still got a 36" waist at 43 yr old 

Bench is only at 115Kg X4 reps at the moment, hoping to get to 125kg for December, would love 130kg X5 :thumb:

Want to be at 150Kg by December 2013

Been powerlifting since October 2011, love it :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cheers mate, nearly at my goals too :thumb:
> 
> Nice vid :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sounds good, my max BW was 82.5kg at 5'10", so your extra mass should help you with the DL.

That's a good bench for reps, as a Master lifter in BAWLA you would be pretty competitive, although in your weight class there are some massive lifters!

Having the right kit really does help too, I liked using wrist wraps when benching really gave the confidence a boost.

BTW are you deadlifting barefoot or in slippers? Avoid trainers they are either too soft or the heal tips you forwards.

Def try the knee wraps though and don't rush the heavy stuff, it's all about building up slowly, and at our age avoiding injury tbh :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Sounds good, my max BW was 82.5kg at 5'10", so your extra mass should help you with the DL.
> 
> That's a good bench for reps, as a Master lifter in BAWLA you would be pretty competitive, although in your weight class there are some massive lifters!
> 
> ...


:thumb: Cheers, nice to know my efforts would allow me to hold my own :thumb:

I Deadlift Barefoot, is there any other way  :thumb:

Another powerlifter told me i should use wrist straps, but i bench with a narrow grip (20") & have no wrist issues.

Yeah, i know im old....git  But I must admit I'm very pleased with my progress after only 8 months lifting, onward & upward :thumb:

Once my Deadlift & Squat goals are reached I plan to reduce my bodyfat to 15% over a timeframe of 12 months as I want to keep my strength :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb: Cheers, nice to know my efforts would allow me to hold my own :thumb:
> 
> I Deadlift Barefoot, is there any other way  :thumb:
> 
> ...


I always used slippers, and football socks to give some protection to the shins, although not a lot...your lifts look great...I'm 42 and tbh I've been out for a while so couldn't get near your numbers now...20" is very narrow it will put a lot of the pressure through your triceps and take out the pecs and front delts, might be worth mixing in some wider grip...I loved benching probably my best lift...the key to a single best lift is to get a good arch on the back, the wider grip will mean the range of movement is reduced, helped by the high chest, a good bench shirt could add 15kg onto your lift, but they rip your arm pits to shreds so watch out!

I guess it is important to remember that the style and kit you'd use for a single lift are not the same as for general training and certainly completely different from body building!

Re age I saw my coach deadlift 300kg at 60yrs 90kg bw, so really no barrier...it's all in the mind...

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentish_express/sport/2009/november/25/ian_douglas.aspx


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> I always used slippers, and football socks to give some protection to the shins, although not a lot...your lifts look great...I'm 42 and tbh I've been out for a while so couldn't get near your numbers now...20" is very narrow it will put a lot of the pressure through your triceps and take out the pecs and front delts, might be worth mixing in some wider grip...I loved benching probably my best lift...the key to a single best lift is to get a good arch on the back, the wider grip will mean the range of movement is reduced, helped by the high chest, a good bench shirt could add 15kg onto your lift, but they rip your arm pits to shreds so watch out!
> 
> I guess it is important to remember that the style and kit you'd use for a single lift are not the same as for general training and certainly completely different from body building!
> 
> ...


I thought my bench was narrow , however, since benching my chest & shoulders have put on some really decent size as well as my Triceps, also the last bench session this week gave me slight DOMS in my pecs, so I'm not sure if a narrow grip does take out the shoulders/pecs.

Do you think I could bench more if I made my grip wider? I could start by changing to a wider grip on my 5 sets of 10 rep assistance work only currently at 82.5kg for next week, so it's light enough for a little play.
I arch my back, have watched Ripptoe & Dave Tate's vids on the bench technique :thumb:

Don't seem to have a problem with my shins as I don't drag the bar up them when lifting.

Not interested in geared lifting at all to be honest, I want my lifts to be all mine. I only wear my belt on the last warm up set & of course the work set for the Squat & deadlift & then only so it goes a little tight at the bottom of the two lifts. The only other lift I wear it for is the barbell row (All sets).

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I thought my bench was narrow , however, since benching my chest & shoulders have put on some really decent size as well as my Triceps, also the last bench session this week gave me slight DOMS in my pecs, so I'm not sure if a narrow grip does take out the shoulders/pecs.
> 
> Do you think I could bench more if I made my grip wider? I could start by changing to a wider grip on my 5 sets of 10 rep assistance work only currently at 82.5kg for next week, so it's light enough for a little play.
> I arch my back, have watched Ripptoe & Dave Tate's vids on the bench technique :thumb:
> ...


Re bench I always included wide and narrow grip, incline and decline, dumbell work, shoulder work, triceps work, bands, chains...you name it...the stronger all the muscle groups are the more you will lift...for a single the wider grip will mean the bar doesn't travel as far therefore you should be able to lift more, but don't go too wide as you will loose power :lol: The narrower the grip you use the more work the triceps will have to do throughout the lift...

Re your deadlift..my coach always said that if you don't skin your shins every now and again the bar is not being kept close enough...:doublesho hence the long socks!

I agree best not to use to much supportive equipment unless you want to compete, however sometimes they can help you break a psychological barrier, knee wraps are essential to protect your knees imo


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Re bench I always included wide and narrow grip, incline and decline, dumbell work, shoulder work, tricep work, bands, chains...you name it...the stronger all the muscle groups are the more you will lift...for a single the wider grip will mean the bar doesn't travel as far therefore you should be able to lift more, but don't go too wide as you will loose power :lol:
> 
> Re your deadlift..my coach always said that if you don't skin your shins every now and again the bar is not being kept close enough...:doublesho hence the long socks!


 I will have a play with a wider grip on my assistance work next week :thumb:

Don't know why i don't skin my shins , i wear tracksuit bottoms when training & I'm only aiming for a 200kg X 5 & a 230kg X 1 Deadlift, so a little inefficiency may not be as big an issue & I get no skinned shins  :thumb:

I will look into knee wraps :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I will have a play with a wider grip on my assistance work next week :thumb:
> 
> Don't know why i don't skin my shins , i wear tracksuit bottoms when training & I'm only aiming for a 200kg X 5 & a 230kg X 1 Deadlift, so a little inefficiency may not be as big an issue & I get no skinned shins  :thumb:
> 
> I will look into knee wraps :thumb:


Best not to takes ages to heal up, sounds like you are enjoying your training and tbh that's all that matters...do keep the bar as close as possible, chest up and you'll get the gluts and quads to do all the work plus protect your lower back...good to chat to you though...you have inspired me to go check out a new gym that has opened in town....:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Best not too takes ages to heal up, sounds like you are enjoying your training and tbh that's all that matters...do keep the bar as close as possible, chest up and you'll get the gluts and quads to do all the work plus protect your lower back...good to chat to you though...you have inspired me to go check out a new gym that has opened in town....:thumb:


I am indeed enjoying it & I'm proud of my achievements, don't bother with many supplements either, tried protein shakes for a month or so but got fed up with them, now it's just joint care (cod liver oil, glucosamine) & Creatine while the tub lasts (I've noticed no difference while taking it).

Glad you're going to lift again, I'm lucky I do mine at home :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> I will have a play with a wider grip on my assistance work next week :thumb:
> 
> Don't know why i don't skin my shins , i wear tracksuit bottoms when training & I'm only aiming for a 200kg X 5 & a 230kg X 1 Deadlift, so a little inefficiency may not be as big an issue & I get no skinned shins  :thumb:
> 
> I will look into knee wraps :thumb:


I think benching with a wider grip has its merits as Louis said it shortens the ROM but I think It's very much like standard and sumo deadlifts, it depends on your body type to a degree. I know personally I bench very close as I have stronger triceps but i still get some DOMS in my chest. I also find a narrower grip is more healthy on the shoulder joints.

Some good info though and i think everyone should find out what feels best to them so no harm in having a play.

My rugby mates used to get me squatting with knee wraps, I found I got a massive amount of help from them weight wise but as i wasn't competing I didn't like the fact that they were helping and that if they were wrapped wrong they could be the reason I missed the set, didn't like that uncertainty. Considering them now though as may compete 1day who knows.

Sounds like you have a wealth of knowledge Simon and it would be cool if you joined us in the 5x5 / stronglift thread here on DW


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> I think benching with a wider grip has its merits as Louis said it shortens the ROM but I think It's very much like standard and sumo deadlifts, it depends on your body type to a degree. I know personally I bench very close as I have stronger triceps but i still get some DOMS in my chest. I also find a narrower grip is more healthy on the shoulder joints.
> 
> Some good info though and i think everyone should find out what feels best to them so no harm in having a play.
> 
> My rugby mates used to get me squatting with knee wraps, I found I got a massive amount of help from them weight wise but as i wasn't competing I didn't like the fact that they were helping and that if they were wrapped wrong they could be the reason I missed the set, didn't like that uncertainty. Considering them now though as may compete 1day who knows


:thumb:

I'm going to have a play with a wider grip on my assistance work, just to get a feel & see, i used to bench wide, don't know why but this time around the narrow (20") feels right.

is is my concern re: knee wraps, I have finally decided competing is not for me. Now I'm so close to my max intended lifting weight do I really need knee wraps for the final 20kg's?

I'm definitely getting squatting shoes though, should be ordering today :thumb:

Simon that's two requests, so join us on the thread


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I think benching with a wider grip has its merits as Louis said it shortens the ROM but I think It's very much like standard and sumo deadlifts, it depends on your body type to a degree. I know personally I bench very close as I have stronger triceps but i still get some DOMS in my chest. I also find a narrower grip is more healthy on the shoulder joints.
> 
> Some good info though and i think everyone should find out what feels best to them so no harm in having a play.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy,

Not lifting right now but spent around 20 years in the gym, much in competition so picked up a few things along the way :thumb:

You are right each individual will have different bio-mechanical preferences, and tbh my perspective in suggesting a wider grip is really relating to one lift maximums, rather than normal training....

Knee wraps are imho a great help in terms of boosting confidence, but more importantly to protect the knees....probably the only thing you would need for heavy gym training, plus some squat boots...and a belt of course...


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to have a play with a wider grip on my assistance work, just to get a feel & see, i used to bench wide, don't know why but this time around the narrow (20") feels right.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

Just mix things up a bit wide and narrow, get your coach to watch you do a one lift max, where do you bomb out, in the lower section of the lift, off the chest or during the lock out phase, this will help you to decide whether to push the shoulder and chest training or triceps, to improve your maximum.

Knee wraps will give you 20kg, and boost confidence imho heavy squats are mentally the toughest lifts, put 230kg on your shoulders and you'll be glad for anything that helps you!!! However, the biggest thing to remember is that the wraps help to avoid knee injury which can force you out of the gym for a while...

I used and still have squat boots, and am a real advocate, you cannot squat heavy in running shoes imho they will be unstable and squash!

Checked out a new local power lifting gym this am so think I'll restart shortly, gonna have to take it easy at first as my lower back will need a total rebuild :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Just mix things up a bit wide and narrow, get your coach to watch you do a one lift max, where do you bomb out, in the lower section of the lift, off the chest or during the lock out phase, this will help you to decide whether to push the shoulder and chest training or triceps, to improve your maximum.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

Coach! :doublesho I just train at home all on my own, only been in my local gym a few times about 8-9 years ago 

Found out the hard way this week re: Squat shoes, my trainers gave out & made my stance a bit wobbly :doublesho

Now I'm lifting a reasonable weight on the squat I've noticed a weakness in my Hamstrings at the bottom of the lift. Starting next week I'm going to go well below parallel on the assistance squats & get my hamstrings stronger :thumb:

Are there any indicators to look out for in regards knees, I don't feel any pressure on them or pain in the squat. Or can they just go without warning?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Just mix things up a bit wide and narrow, get your coach to watch you do a one lift max, where do you bomb out, in the lower section of the lift, off the chest or during the lock out phase, this will help you to decide whether to push the shoulder and chest training or triceps, to improve your maximum.
> 
> ...


In regards to the Bench if im going to fail when repping, it will be most likely at the bottom of the lift, once it starts to move up from that point the confidence kicks in & most of the time i'll make the rep.

However i tend to stop just before I fail as long as i make at least 3 reps on a new weight, the following week I aim for 4 reps, then the week after 5. Then add another 2.5Kg
Very often it goes like this week1-3 reps, week2-3 reps, week3-4 reps ect..

It all depends how the weight feels, hope that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Coach! :doublesho I just train at home all on my own, only been in my local gym a few times about 8-9 years ago
> 
> ...


The deadlift will build your hams, as will leg curls, for competition I always squated just below parallel and never had a problem going deep...The knees can be a cumulative issue especially if you squat deep...trust me use the wraps when you get to around 70% of max for one lift...I assume you have a spotter helping you?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> In regards to the Bench if im going to fail when repping, it will be most likely at the bottom of the lift, once it starts to move up from that point the confidence kicks in & most of the time i'll make the rep.
> 
> However i tend to stop just before I fail as long as i make at least 3 reps on a new weight, the following week I aim for 4 reps, then the week after 5. Then add another 2.5Kg
> Very often it goes like this week1-3 reps, week2-3 reps, week3-4 reps ect..
> ...


Failure at the bottom indicates a need to focus on shoulders and pecs, rather than tris, this makes sense if you've been using a narrow grip...have you ever tried benching with chains or bands?? These add resisitance progressively through the lift and would help you increase your maximum, again doing some wider grip sets will make sense...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> The deadlift will build your hams, as will leg curls, for competition I always squated just below parallel and never had a problem going deep...The knees can be a cumulative issue especially if you squat deep...trust me use the wraps when you get to around 70% of max for one lift...I assume you have a spotter helping you?


Are you saying that if i do reps only & forget the single lift attempt I can go without knee wraps Simon?

Sorry no spotter either, just me & my power rack.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Failure at the bottom indicates a need to focus on shoulders and pecs, rather than tris, this makes sense if you've been using a narrow grip...have you ever tried benching with chains or bands?? These add resisitance progressively through the lift and would help you increase your maximum, again doing some wider grip sets will make sense...


that makes complete sense mate, my overhead press struggles.

Will use a wide grip for the assistance work next week to help improve my pecs & shoulders :thumb:

Thanks for the info :thumb:

The grip in the vid is much wider than mine.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Be careful training on your own, may be worth trying to get yourself a training partner, better for safety and also good for motivation....

Regardless I would use knee wraps....


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> that makes complete sense mate, my overhead press struggles.
> 
> Will use a wide grip for the assistance work next week to help improve my pecs & shoulders :thumb:
> 
> ...


Go to 6.18 and compare the width to yours....


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

-Simon- said:


> I used and still have squat boots, and am a real advocate, you cannot squat heavy in running shoes imho they will be unstable and squash!
> :


I squat barfoot, I know proper weightlifting shoes are better but I found out trainers are useless. Used to have those Nikes with the see through bubble under the heel, that popped during a squat set :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Be careful training on your own, may be worth trying to get yourself a training partner, better for safety and also good for motivation....
> 
> Regardless I would use knee wraps....





-Simon- said:


> Go to 6.18 and compare the width to yours....


I'll get some Knee wraps with my squat shoes :thumb:

I would estimate the grip width at 6:18 is 7-8 inches wider per side.

As of next week ill increase my grip for the assistance work :thumb: This week will be work sets only as ive got relatives down.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I squat barfoot, I know proper weightlifting shoes are better but I found out trainers are useless. Used to have those Nikes with the see through bubble under the heel, that popped during a squat set :doublesho


Boots are best the small heal should be solid this will give you the best stability in the lift, as you say trainers are hopeless :lol:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'll get some Knee wraps with my squat shoes :thumb:
> 
> I would estimate the grip width at 6:18 is 7-8 inches wider per side.
> 
> As of next week ill increase my grip for the assistance work :thumb: This week will be work sets only as ive got relatives down.


Good stuff, be interesting to see how you get on, do remember it will feel odd at first so don't give up, you may find you max lift drops at first, but stay with it and it'll pay dividends :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

From Mr Wendler himself.

Bench Grip and Width
Well, I’m with you on this one. I made the switch to all close-grip pressing and have had no problems. It’s better to bench a few pounds less over 20 years than bench big once and have the rest of your life limited to dumbbells, machines, or nothing at all.

Most people who do wide grip benching and switch to a closer press will have an initial drop off in strength. But over time, you’ll build it back up. And I think this is a small price to pay for a lifetime of healthy bench pressing (and any pressing).

There are a select few people who can press wide for a long period of time (without a bench shirt) but these people are a rare breed. It’s best to learn from those that have come before you and have suffered shoulder injuries. And don’t forget, a bad shoulder will limit your squatting, too.

Bottom line: stick with the closer grip.

Wendler admits you can lift less using a Narrow grip so i think for maximum strength, wide grip is the way to go. It sounds like a good idea trying it on the 5x10 sets as then your know if you have any shoulder discomfort and if not you can smash your heavier sets.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> From Mr Wendler himself.
> 
> Bench Grip and Width
> Well, I'm with you on this one. I made the switch to all close-grip pressing and have had no problems. It's better to bench a few pounds less over 20 years than bench big once and have the rest of your life limited to dumbbells, machines, or nothing at all.
> ...


I think this depends on how wide you go, I've never had a shoulder issue personally at the width I lift at..but I would not say my grip is particularly wide, just wider then 20"...In addition you need to consider what your aim is...if you are looking for a max lift a narrow grip is out...you will not achieve the most you can as you will not be employing all of your power...if you are a body builder or not concerned about maximum lifts then the width is of less consequence...as with everything in Power lifting there is a balance between hitting your maximums, and the risk of injury, in addition there is the hidden danger of cumulative stresses, so caution is always best...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

As per my post in the powerlifting thread, used a wider grip on the Bench press (center of hands 28" apart) this was done on my light assistance weight (only 82.5Kg) so i didnt notice any difference  I'll stick with it on the assistance sets just to mix my Bench press workout up a bit :thumb:


----------

